# Grumps :(



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Further to my earlier thread 'Poser' with the pic of Willow, thought I had better take some of Harvey but as you can see he was not as impressed! Sometimes Harvey is the Victor Meldrew of the dog world :lol:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

I love Harvey and at least you ended up with Victor Meldrew,we got Louie Spence,Harvey may sulk,Alf flounces


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:lol: Aw bless Alfie, love that he flounces. Yep, Harvey is definitely the grumpy one and Willow is the dippy one but love them both dearly xx


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhh they are lush pictures


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Bless that lonely face.. aren't there enough treats?!


----------

